# 3G wifi router



## Anand_Tux (Jun 1, 2012)

I need a 3G wifi router which accepts 3G sims or 3G datacards from any brand, my budget is around 3k.


----------



## Minion (Jun 2, 2012)

you can buy 3G router from tplink or dlink.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 2, 2012)

Get micromax 400R from ebay.in for Rs 2600. Having speed of 7.2 Mbps, It's a great device.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jun 3, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> Get micromax 400R from ebay.in for Rs 2600. Having speed of 7.2 Mbps, It's a great device.



Thanks, I bought the micromax 400R today. It''s an awesome device man. It worked flawlessely in my laptop & my micromax funbook. I just want to know how can I secure it I.e the data flow. How can I manage it so no one can use it without my knowledge.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 3, 2012)

^Does it works like normal router? I mean can I replace my normal modem cum router with it?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 3, 2012)

Anand_Tux said:


> Thanks, I bought the micromax 400R today. It''s an awesome device man. It worked flawlessely in my laptop & my micromax funbook. I just want to know how can I secure it I.e the data flow. How can I manage it so no one can use it without my knowledge.



Log into router with typing this address in adress bar of your browser

192.168.1.1

go to admin create admin password and secure your wifi. . . .  default admin password is "password"



dashing.sujay said:


> ^Does it works like normal router? I mean can I replace my normal modem cum router with it?



What you mean?


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot bhai.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 3, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> What you mean?



Is this device serves only as datacard or as normal router also?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 3, 2012)

With this device you can share files between computers connected to the device through wifi . . . . .  Maximum speed of wifi is 1MBps as it supports only 802.11b/g networks.... It has no input or output except Mini USB.... Maximum 5 devices can connect with this device at a time.


----------

